# Lost my Everest in Kirshbaums 6/4/11



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Karma can bit you in the ass there hey Dan... routte reppin it right!

Hassling aside hope you find it bro best of luck...


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

Holy shit. I just got the report from another crew that was in there this evening and it sounded like Kbomb was effing massive. Hope the swim wasn't to traumatizing. Swimming in Gore at 8000 is just about a guaranteed loss of all gear, at best, but hopefully your stuff will wash up on the shore at rancho or something.


----------



## danimal (Jul 14, 2004)

Hoping for the Rancho situation. My crew actually managed to find my paddle at pumphouse while i was taking a scenic walk on the tracks dodging the trains. Thanks Sam. Just a side note. After my line choice today i would definitely recommend the left line over my right line in Kirshbaums. I ended up on the right side of the river after toilet bowl while the rest of my crew ended up scouting left. I scouted the right side and thought it was good to go. I went to far in to the main current and ended up way to far center and was unable to get out of the main current dropping me into the center monster hole. I ran the meat sideways and backwards. Welcome to the chunderdome. I looked up and all i could see was white with a little slash of blue about 12 feet up. My boat was not moving so i opted for the swim with some energy. I got out pretty quick. My worst swim for sure!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

Glad your ok dan, we didn't see anything when we came through at about 7:30 tonight. pyrite was huge eh? 
PS thanks for the sticker on the car
-Tom


----------



## crackeryaker (Oct 15, 2003)

sickness, glad you all made it through okay (total bummer about losing your boat, though), looking forward to the video.

Did anyone get there helmet sucked right off


----------



## danimal (Jul 14, 2004)

Thank you Mad Adventures out of Kremling for recovering my boat and all my gear. thanks so much! enjoy the beer! Apparently it was in a wood pile in pumphouse!


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

Holy crap! Glad you okay and congrats on your newly found boat. I'll bet that swim was intense.


----------



## NathanH. (Mar 17, 2010)

Lol after that epic picture you just bumped with on the main page. Glad you made it tho and found your boat.


----------



## danimal (Jul 14, 2004)

http://vimeo.com/24703926
Scouting Pyrite!


----------



## kevinhindtown (May 2, 2009)

Awesome, this is the year that Danimal swam (hopefully that's the last one buddy). I'm crapping thinking about the swims I could take (again, hopefully not). This year is going to be huge! Glad you got your boat back man! 

Kev


----------



## Old Fart (Oct 12, 2003)

Glad you're in one piece Dan Be safe out there all you guys!
Scott


----------

